# DIY stand/pseudo-hood for nano question



## booleys1012 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I just finished building a stand/hood from scratch and have everything looking nice. My only problem is that I did not have the materials to build a good reflector (I could not find cheap reflective sheet-aluminum online). I have a good metallic arc above the tank, so once I get the material i think it would do very well. However, for right now I am using tin-foil and I am not getting the return I want.

Does anybody have any suggestions as far as reflective material?

hopefully I can get some pictures online of my new setup soon


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Aluminum flashing, some rubbing compound & an old diaper or dishrag?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

You can glue some aluminized mylar on the reflector to greatly improve its reflectivity. What does the reflector look like?


----------



## booleys1012 (Sep 18, 2007)

here is the latest picture of my DIY setup with my nano in place. It's not the greatest picture in terms of seeing the reflector, but you can get an idea.

It is basically metal gutter mesh (naturally arc'd) with some tin-foil behind it. I specifically installed it so I could replace the whole lighting setup without any drastic work.









By booleys1012, shot with Canon PowerShot S80 at 2007-12-05


----------



## blacksmith37 (Oct 10, 2006)

For cheap and easy just stay with your aluminum ("tin") foil; replace it as it gets dirty or damaged. 
Or, I have made a few reflectors using the 12" square mirror wall "tiles"; cut as necessary, I even lined a pendent light (not pretty but no one can see it).


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

maybe acrylic mirror? it would be very hard to shape tho


----------

